# Introducing Merlin and Aqua



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

So here they are!! Not many good pics right now..Post some more later once they're in their tanks, acclimating them right now. =D










Note: I look horrible in this picture. lol 





























































Note: Aqua is blue, she looks kinda purple because of her coloring and the water.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

They are gorgeous! Glad you finally got your Bettas! I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I know. I'm so freaking happy.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

is he sick or have any problems


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

No both of them are perfect. Only thing with Merlin is one part of his fin is bent, but he should be okay. I'm so happy their good. I was so impressed at the Pet Smart where I got Aqua, all the Bettas were in perfect condition, I didn't see any fin rot or anything. =D


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

They are beautiful!!


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

yeah i was at walmart the other day and there was a dead betta still sittin in his cup nobody even touching him it was really sad


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Alright, here's some more, I'll also put some others in a new album on my page. =D























































Kay, all done. lol. Can you tell I like pictures??


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

tnicholas: Yeah, there was a dead female at my walmart, she's been there for days. It made me so mad, I couldn't say anything because I knew I would get kicked out.. =(

Thanks guys! I'm so happy I got them, they're beautiful.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> tnicholas: Yeah, there was a dead female at my walmart, she's been there for days. It made me so mad, I couldn't say anything because I knew I would get kicked out.. =(
> 
> Thanks guys! I'm so happy I got them, they're beautiful.


Ugh, for days? That's just terrible! 

I know one time I was at Petsmart with my friend and we saw one fish tank with at least 6-7 dead fish. It was just terrible. Anyway, he told one of the works and they just nodded and said they do a "dead fish clean out" twice a day and that was it.:evil:


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Congratulations on the new Bettas! Merlin is really lovely!! :clap: 

And you don't look half as bad as ya think. Try wearing a neck brace like me!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

haha thanks. I had my hair all straightened and nice, but it was so darn hot today, my hair got all sweaty and curly in like 10 minutes. So I threw it up in a pony tail. & yes, Merlin is better than I expected. He's so beautiful. He seems to be taking to his tank pretty well. I don't think Aqua know's what do do with a whole gallon right now..lol. 
Angelic: Yeah, it makes me so angry. I can't believe they just treat them like that. I can pick out at least 3 fish dead at walmart when I go. Ugh.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Vikki they are gorgeous! I'm so happy for you! I really really wish I could keep more bettas...but I just don't have the space or time 

Glad they are both in perfect condition


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Aw, thanks. =D


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Wow, very nice fish Vikki! Merlin is beautiful! ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY! Merlin and Aqua are finally home!! Congrats, they're beautiful!!!


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!! They look great! I know you're so happy you got them!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yes I'm very very happy.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Hey I've got a question. Merlin has this bump thing, on his bottom by where the long white fin things are. I was wondering if its normal or if something is wrong with him... Here's a pic.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Its hard to tell from the pic but he just looks a little chubby to me.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'm with drama, it's hard to tell from the pic, but he looks like a fatty. 
You could fast him for a few days and give him maybe 2 pellets a day to help.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol oh okay. I wasn't sure, just bothered me a bit. But I'll keep an eye on him. He's not eating much anyways, like a pellet a day. So I'm sure that's just the problem. =D


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Just so everyone knows, Merlin is doing awesome. He's working super hard on a bubblenest right now. lol, it looks great. I don't think Blue has even had a nest this great. He's very energetic and out of all my bettas, he actually hides sometimes. He seems to recognize me already, he swims to wherever I am when I'm in the room, very curious little bugger. =D All in all, he is just one amazing fish.
And Aqua is doing well too. She is feisty, swims a bunch. She loves food, I actually got both of them eating on a regular schedule now. It's so cute though becuase she'll be like swimming around, bump into her plant and freak out swimming all around the tank. She's just adorable. I'm so happy with my new additions.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad they're doing so well and eating good. Merlin is probably pretty young, isn't he?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah the site said he is only 3 months. =D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He's in his prime for breeding


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep, he is!  He's still got some growing to do.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I was thinking about breeding, but I cant afford everything to do that. I'm actually setting up a 10 gallon for him in a few. Went to Walmart and got him one, so he's got a whole 10 gallon to himself. I'll put up some pics of it after it's all set up in a few.


----------

